

Linux Journal goes 100% digital - g-garron
http://www.linuxjournal.com/digital-faq

======
rufugee
I'm extremely disappointed. I for one can't stand reading on a screen for
long, especially where I typically read magazines (I'll give you a hint...I
visit perhaps once or twice a day ;-)

I also subscribe to Linux Pro Magazine (<http://linuxpromagazine.com>). It's
very pricey in comparison, but I'm generally pleased with the content.

~~~
perssontm
Couldnt agree more about the screen reading. I wrote a frustrated post about
it after i got the email: [http://text.krona.tm/post/9155074593/linux-journal-
goes-100-...](http://text.krona.tm/post/9155074593/linux-journal-
goes-100-digital)

Will definititely checko out Linux Pro Magazine, this will likely cause an
effect on their subsriber rates.

------
angrycoder
The September 2011 issue is free online:
<http://www.linuxjournaldigital.com/linuxjournal/201109#pg1>

Interestingly enough, the cover story is "Programming"

------
sgt
Read Doc Searls column on page 8 in the (free) September issue of Linux
Journal:

<http://www.linuxjournaldigital.com/linuxjournal/201109#pg8>

I think his reasoning is sound, and I'm looking forward to an all-digital
Linux Journal. Also a heck of a lot cheaper than what I'm used to, easier on
the environment and frankly a great excuse for me to buy a tablet.

------
01Michael10
I have had a subscription to the Linux Journal for years now and this is very
disappointing for me. News and articles on Linux can be found anywhere on the
Internet for free. I pay for the magazine because it is a hard copy.
Unfortunately, I have no reason to continue my subscription and just deciding
between canceling it now or letting it run out.

------
Renaud
Even though the pricing looks fairly high compared to the print edition, it's
still a bargain for anyone living abroad: the cost of a local copy -when you
can find it at a local news-stand- is 2 to 6 times that of the printed price,
depending on the country.

For $29.50, I get 12 magazines; if I was to buy it locally, I would get only
2, and I wouldn't even be certain to find a copy anywhere.

Now, if only PC Pro (<http://www.pcpro.co.uk/>) would do the same...

------
slug
I've been a print&digital subscriber for a while and wanted to move to a
digital only version. It's nice to have a piece of paper to read, but I
realized that since I could read/download the pdf version before I would
receive the print magazine, the latter would just end up in a pile taking
space. With the popularity of cheap (HP) tablets, I see no reason not to save
a few trees to consume periodicals and books. Ideally I wouldn't mind of using
affordable high resolution color e-ink though...

------
japhyr
I'm not renewing, and fortunately my subscription ends in October. Like others
have said, there is plenty of free linux news; I got LJ to read about Linux
while away from my computer.

------
mkramlich
felt inevitable.

though I have fondness for and respect for the magazine and it's creators,
I've increasingly felt in recent years I could get pretty much the same kind
of content on the web "for free" and digitally. I think the bar has been
raised in terms of how a magazine can justify being a printed magazine. it
needs more strengths and ideally takes better advantage of the physical
possibilities and experience of the medium. LJ just wasn't doing that. Going
all-digital feels like a smart move, because they can get rid of the bathwater
(the costs and limiting factors of the printed magazine medium), but keep the
baby (what's good about their content and style, and their fanbase.), and,
kick it up a notch (take advantage of all the cool things you can do on the
web.) I wish them luck.

However, for me personally at least, I have so much free high-quality (enough)
web/digital content available I'm confident I won't subscribe to digital LJ
anymore either. Too much geektastic info out there already, not enough free
time, not enough spare money.

(long-time on/off subscriber probably since they started)

------
sireat
Our European office has been subscribing to LJ for a few years now. It was a
welcome respite from online information overload.

Even if we all read it on tablets or e-readers now the experience will not be
the same.

How will LJ differentiate themselves from other reputable online sources? I
only see LJ getting Donateware type of subscriptions now. Our office will
probably do so as well out of charity.

------
sigzero

        12 Digital issues for $29.50
        24 Digital issues for $49.50
    

For a digital subscription? Sorry, no.

~~~
jhealy
The prices seem a bargain to me.

I'm not a reader of Linux Journal, but $2.45 an issue is absolute peanuts.
Hell, I'm considering buying the next few editions on the off chance the
content is interesting.

Creating quality content creation still takes money, even if the print and
distribution costs are minimised via digital distribution.

~~~
bradfa
Generally (the past 2 years at least), if you have been a subscriber and
you've provided your email address, they send out a killer deal around
Thanksgiving (in the USA, end of November time). $10 for 12 print issues was
awesome!

I've been a subscriber on and off for quite a few years. I won't be renewing
this fall when my current subscription ends. The things covered in the
magazine are way to varied for my tastes these days, although I'm sure many
people like this. Along with going digital only (I like print), I can't
justify paying for what is now in the mag. Sorry LJ.

As a side note, Dirt Rag (dirtragmag.com), an awesome mountain biking magazine
has just gone to a soy printing process on recycled paper sponsored by Clif
Bar. They're not abandoning print (they do have a digital version that's
cheaper than print) but embracing that some people still want hard copy and
charging a slight premium for it while taking on a small amount of extra
premium sponsorship to put out a more "earth friendly" (my term) magazine. I
like it. Also, what they write about is what I want to read about, that
probably helps too.

